# Grand Canyon with our four cats



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Our cats really like drinking from faucets. Is it OK to bring them on the Grand?


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure ,why not. Just get them some kitty FFDs(feline floatation device). If they misbehave, I'm sure they'll fit nicely in a rocket box. A day in the box is a great cat attitude adjuster. Oh, and you won't have to bring cat food for them. Just turn them loose in camp every night and they can hunt for their food. Cut down on the local mice/toads/snakes/bugs.
Make sure you post some pictures of your cats rocking the GC.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

I heard there was an infant and cat special populations trip being sponsored by all of the outfitters. This is a great way to open up the Canyon to more diverse populations. Is that what you guys are talking about?


----------



## ItsMe (Jul 26, 2009)

What size burn would you take the cat in?
When you have a cat on board do you drain the cooler or leave it with the water in it?

Have you ever taken your cats to the m-wave?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

On multi day trips.......I usually pack a couple along as a back up food source for me and my dog. (girlfriend is a veggie)


----------



## Id725 (Nov 22, 2003)

Do you guys think that, on June 14, 2014, at 4:14 p.m., there will be enough water in Lava for my Cat to SUP the Kahuna wave????


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

725,
It will probably be low, based on forecasts. However, the wave flattens out a bit at lower flows so it should be purr-fect!!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

What is the best way to prepare cat stew in a 12" DO??


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Avatard,
Just be careful WHO makes your cat stew. Check this out.....

Poisoned Cat Stew Killed Chinese Tycoon : Discovery News


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Here's your ingredients;
1. Cat (preferably 15 lbs, cubed)
2. 2 shallots
3. 1/2 cup whole wheat bread crumbs
4. 1 zucchini (diced)
5. 1 tbsp basil
6. 3 apples (sliced)

TIP: Please remember to defur, declaw, and debone the cat before adding
to pot. (this may take a while)

Add ingredients, in order (spices last), into a pot, cook at 350 degrees
Fahrenheit, stir, and enjoy. But please let cool, it can be very hot.


----------



## The Mogur (Mar 1, 2010)

Avatard said:


> Our cats really like drinking from faucets. Is it OK to bring them on the Grand?


The real trick is going to be getting them to use the groover. I think kitty-litter plugs up the scat machine.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

The park service might not let you take them. If they get loose they could cross-breed with the dingos and upset the delicate dingo-to-baby ratio.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

You like wet puss's don't you?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

their nails will puncture holes in your boat. so, NO WAY!!!!


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

What about exotic pets? How do you think my chimpanzees and Burmese pythons would fare?


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

remember: pythons are cold blooded creatures. in the event of a swim, the cold water would slow them down so much they would not be able to self rescue. so, again, NO WAY!!!


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

ItsMe said:


> When you have a cat on board do you drain the cooler or leave it with the water in it?


I'm having a flashback of the movie Rubin & Ed, with the frozen cat in the cooler. Rubin & Ed....a cult classic. Best movie ever filmed in Utah.


----------



## mtriverrat (Jan 29, 2012)

I've seen ravens big enough in the canyon to fly off with cats - beware.


----------



## Brian VN (Mar 26, 2009)

FYI, your cats could baby sit the infant from the other thread, then everyone can PARTY.


----------



## WWnewbie (Apr 12, 2012)

Just heard Stephen Hawkkng wants to do the GC solo, with a baby and cats at the same time any ideas on if this is safe. Just wondering


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

WWnewbie said:


> Just heard Stephen Hawkkng wants to do the GC solo, with a baby and cats at the same time any ideas on if this is safe. Just wondering


Yes. Just not in hip waiters.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

I patiently await the impending "bout lost my cat today" thread....


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you have room on your permit to add three more cats? Mine would love to join your trip.


----------



## kikii875 (Oct 25, 2010)

WWnewbie said:


> Just heard Stephen Hawkkng wants to do the GC solo, with a baby and cats at the same time any ideas on if this is safe. Just wondering


 This would be completely safe. Theoretically speaking.


----------



## JerkmyBait (Jun 14, 2011)

I have actually seen a real rafting cat on the upper C. It was on a cataraft too! They had the cat carrier straped to the frame (the door was open so the cat could escape in an accident) We talked to them for a minute and they actually let the cat out at camp to run around and apparently it had been lost up there for a week one time but they found it waiting at the same camp the next week. It was a pretty crazy moment on the river.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

cataraftgirl said:


> I'm having a flashback of the movie Rubin & Ed, with the frozen cat in the cooler. Rubin & Ed....a cult classic. Best movie ever filmed in Utah.


My cat can eat a whole watermelon!


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

How much does one charge the cat, ethically speaking?


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

Total trip cost / # of Cats on trip = 1 Cat share

I thought EVERYONE knew that........


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

But how much for kittens?


----------



## malloypc (Jun 6, 2009)

GC Guide said:


> Avatard,
> Just be careful WHO makes your cat stew. Check this out.....


Cat in the Kettle (parody) - YouTube


----------



## sleighr (Nov 14, 2011)

thats what went awry with food pack my pack last trip... I forgot the cats! I prefur them crock potted actually.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Gremlin said:


> My cat can eat a whole watermelon!


Sweet....someone else who enjoys fine cinema. The scene where they were lost in the desert and drank the cat melt water out of the cooler is etched in my brain forever.


----------



## Ben Bade (Aug 14, 2009)

Maybe the Dingo ate your baybay....


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

malloypc said:


> Cat in the Kettle (parody) - YouTube


 
That IS awesome! Watch it!! you'll like it!! Meow!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I just can't express my relief to find some like-minded catboaters and to know that folks are finally starting to talk about this issue. 

For years I've been really embarrassed about the fact I bring my cats along on the river. I felt really slighted that dogs seem to be OK everywhere but so many people laugh and point when they see a rafter with his cats on the river. Finally I can come right out and tell people.

The whole reason I got into rafting years ago was so I wouldn't have to leave Mrs. Nibbles and Skookums at home while I went off on my weekend adventures. There's just no way they'd get to have as much fun catching wild mice and they enjoy camping so much it'd be an injustice to leave them at home. Not only that but its so easy to get them on trips where dogs are banned because it never occurred to the rangers anyone would bring their feline friends along. I say "show me in the regulations where it says I can't bring cats on the river" and they just look at me open mouthed and have to let me bring Mrs. Nibbles and Skookums! You shoudl've seen Ranger Dave at Lee's Ferry when Mrs. Nibbles was rubbing up against his legs while he gave us the check out talk - I was worried he was finally going to use that big gun he always carries!

As for keeping them from clawing the tubes, I've solved that problem and made it possible for them to ride where the action is by mounting a piece of thick carpet to the bow. They just dig in when we go into the big hits and ride through the waves like a couple of little champs. I learned this trick from a kayaker who had carpet mounted on his front and his cat would just hang on like velcro when he rolled or boofed. After I saw that I knew I'd found a way to get my kitties into the wild.

I'm so glad I've finally found some other catboaters and can't wait to get our kitties all together! I've got a June 5 permit for the Selway and just decided its going to be a catboating only trip! Shoot me a PM if you'd like to bring your frisky little fellas on some rocking whitewater.


----------



## swiftwater15 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Imported cats*

What really pisses me off are you people with your cheap cats imported from siam or persia or some other non-american country (except England cuz we used to part of them.) There are plenty of american cats looking for space on noncommercial trips, or jobs as camp mousers or stew. And don't come crying to me when you are stranded in some canyon after your foreign cat has its ear fall off and your glue dried up in the can because you were too cheap to check it. Me and my Maine **** cat won't even stop to help you.


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I wouldn't make fun of you if you had your cats on the river.

I'd make fun of you if you had your cats on a leash.


----------



## GC Guide (Apr 10, 2009)

You are killing me Andy! Ranger Dave does love the puppies however! He has always let us have our dogs off leash if "they are chasing a ball". Careful of the new ranger dan the pop u with a dui man, fyi!


----------



## WWnewbie (Apr 12, 2012)

If I would ever take my cat anywhere I am pretty sure I would never see it agan, the only time I see it now is when it storms or when he brings me dead rabbits and such. I found him as a stray so he is all kinds of wild.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

I think the 20 hour drive each way would probably get them accustomed to a short ride in a car


----------



## mjibilian (Sep 9, 2008)

Put them in the drysuit.

You know.

The foreskin one.


----------



## kabzak (Feb 29, 2012)

You can take also my wife's cat. Her name is Miss Bunny Fufu and she also likes to drink out of Foucet. She is also trained to walk on the leash.


----------



## MountainMedic (Apr 24, 2010)

strictly from a safety standpoint, I find a cat on the river invaluable.

tie a figure eight on a bight (NOT on a bend), and use a locking caribiner to secure it to your throw bag. even if your victim is incapasitated or you made a bad toss, that cat will climb on top of em and hold tight.


----------



## TriBri1 (Nov 15, 2011)

kabzak said:


> You can take also my wife's cat. Her name is Miss Bunny Fufu and she also likes to drink out of Foucet. She is also trained to walk on the leash.


How do you train your cat to drink out of the faucet? I can't get mine to stop drinking out of the groover, which is strange since they are so poo adverse.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Leave them a present in their porcelain drinking bowl maybe they'll get the hint


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

Can you teach them to spray the ranger's leg at Lee's Ferry?


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

One of them has been trained to drop a log right next to the litter box. Does that help?


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

By All Means, take the kitties. The length and isolation of The Grand allows for uninterrupted Quality Time. Here's what I was able to teach my cats a few years ago on the GC-
We like the moon - YouTube

Or wait a minute, maybe it wasn't the cats, maybe it was the Wombats. Sometimes I get so confused...............
Oh! Look! A Butterfly!


----------

